# Please Help!!!!



## Nismo4Life07 (Jul 16, 2007)

Hey, Does anyone know how to get to the back of the nav system in the dash of a 2007 maxima with bose and nav??? i bought something from crutchfield and i need to get to the back of the unit but they dont have step by step instructions for the 07. they gave me one for the 04+ ... ANY IDEAS WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED!!!!!!! Thank you very much!!!!!!!!


----------

